# NVME Lanes bei M.2 SSDs und Grafikkarten



## Rollenblitz (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

Ich komme am besten direkt zu meiner Frage: Ich habe zurzeit einen I5 6600K. Dieser hat 16 PCIe Lanes. Meines Wissens nach braucht meine GTX 1060 alle 16 Lanes. Kann ich trotzdem eine M.2 960 Evo von Samsung verwenden? Und wenn ja, wie wirkt sich das auf das System aus? Die 960 Evo braucht ja eigentlich auch x4.

Danke,
Rollenblitz


----------



## claster17 (15. März 2017)

Diese vier Lanes kommen idR nicht von der CPU, sondern vom PCH. Damit behält die GPU ihre 16 Lanes.


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

Kommt drauf an wo Du die M.2 steckst.

Du steckst sie in einen PCIe-Slot: Lanes kommen von der CPU, Graka bekommt weniger Lanes
Du steckst sie in einen M.2-Slot auf dem Mainboard: Lanes kommen vom PCH, die Graka behält ihre 16 Lanes.

Müsste eigentlich auch so im Handbuch von Deinem Mainboard stehen.


----------



## Rollenblitz (15. März 2017)

Ich habe ein MSI Gaming M5 Motherboard mit zwei M.2 Slots. Im Handbuch stehen nur möglich Kombinationen, wie man M.2 und Sata kombinieren muss.
Zum Beispiel sind Sata 1 und 2 nicht verfügbar wenn M.2 1 belegt ist...


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

Irgendwoher müssen die Lanes ja kommen^^
Hier wird der Sata-Controller einer Lane beraubt.

Haben die da echt kein Blockschaltbild drinne? Dann will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## Rollenblitz (15. März 2017)

Du bist dir ganz sicher, dass nicht die PCIe Lanes der CPU eine Rolle spielen?


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

Ist ganz einfach.
Die 16 CPU-Lanes gehen zum 1. PCIe-Slot, und wenn Dein Board das kann, dann ist noch eine Brücke zwischen dem 1. und dem 2. PCIe-Slot, die die Lanes dazwischen aufteilt, wenn Du eine Karte in den 2. Slot steckst, das würde dann 8x8x geben (und manche Boards haben zwischen dem 2. und dem 3. Slot noch eine Brücke, das würde dann 8x4x4x geben). Die sind fest verdrahtet und werden nicht dynamisch aufgeteilt. Bedeutet: Steckst Du eine Karte in den 4x Slot, dann laufen die beiden anderen Slots 8x4x und nicht 12x0x4x

Praktisch alles andere was in Deinem Computer irgend eine Lane braucht wird über den PCH angebunden. Der stellt weitere 20 Lanes bereit (welche hinter einem Multiplexer hängen, der mit 4 Lanes an der CPU hängt und als DMI bezeichnet wird). 

Es hängt also davon ab wo Du die M2. steckst.

Hier das passende Schaltbild

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2015/08/Intel-Z170-pcgh.png Den Prozessor kannst Du mit jedem beliebigen Mainstream-Prozessor ersetzen der den passenden Sockel hat. Also jetzt nicht aufschreien, das da 6700K steht, in der Hinsicht besteht NULL Unterschied zwischen dem 6700K und Deinem 6600K.


----------



## Rollenblitz (15. März 2017)

Danke!!! Du hast mir wirklich weitergeholfen! 

Also könnte man theoretisch über die 20 Lanes des Z170 Chipsatzes 5 M.2 SSD's verwenden mit jeweils 4 Lanes?


----------



## HisN (15. März 2017)

Dann würde halt kein USB, kein SATA, kein Sound, kein LAN und kein 1x PCIe auf dem Board funktionieren^^
Theoretisch würde das gehen. Bringt aber NULL Punkte, weil der Flaschenhals dann der DMI (4 Lanes, Du erinnerst Dich) zum Prozessor ist, d.h. nur eine SSD könnte wirklich ihre Leistung ausspielen, sobald zwei Arbeiten geht es noch wenn eine ließt und eine schreibt, aber wenn zwei gleichzeitig lesen würden, dann hätte man schon einen Flaschenhals.


----------



## Rollenblitz (15. März 2017)

Ja stimmt ;D

Danke!


----------

